# I Shot Myself



## adoho

Self portrait I took while living in St. Petersburg, Russia.


----------



## Jeremy Z

Not bad; I definitely prefer B&W or Sepia for portraiture.

Where are you living now?


----------



## adoho

Jeremy Z said:


> Not bad; I definitely prefer B&W or Sepia for portraiture.
> 
> Where are you living now?



Back in my hometown of Sarasota, FL. This was shot with a P&S as well, otherwise I'd have gone for a better DOF.


----------



## Niki

I think this is really cool. So many different textures.


----------



## Tyson

Nice.


----------



## LaFoto

I very much like this!
All those patterns and shapes surrounding you. Very nicely chosen location for this! I really like the two shadow triangles creating that diagonal area of light into which you placed yourself.
P&S or not ... this one shows that it is the thinking, the composing, the putting such things into the frame as these shadows and the windows of the building in the background that create a photo, not necessarily only the perfect lens and the perfect DOF. I find DOF very, very OK here!

By the way, have I ever said welcome to you?
Have not?
Uh-oh.
Welcome to ThePhotoForum then!!!!!


----------



## midget patrol

The way all the different textures and patterns interact really makes you stand out. Nice job.


----------



## Alex_B

nice, good contrast and nice textures ... but looks dangerous for the camera


----------



## brujeria

nice patterns and lines, the black shadows here are really nice!


----------



## Vishatrove

not about the photo, the only thing in my mind when i look at the photo is what if the camera fall off


----------



## snerd

Howdy, noob! Did you happen to notice this thread was 7 years old?!  





..........................................


----------

